# Oregon Christmas Trees 2015



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*For those of you who celebrate the Christmas holiday, I just would like to inform you that this years harvest of Christmas trees has begun here in Oregon.

Oregon is the largest producer of Christmas trees here in the United States, if not the world. This years harvest is expected to be over 6 million trees shipped or sold.

I live close to several of those tree farms and we have access to over 500 farms here in the State, growing trees. Some growers are wholesalers only, but there are many who sell to the open public.

Harvest has begun and trees are already being shipped to the farther destinations like Hawaii and Japan. Stores like Home Depot and Lowe's will be seeing the shipments in the stores soon as well.

So for those of you who decorate with trees for Christmas, your wait is almost over! Who knows......maybe that tree you'll be picking out came from Oregon! 
*_


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As with I'm sure everyone here, I'm constantly asked on Halloween night, "Do you go overboard for Christmas too?''. Among my many smartass answers I sometimes give the straight answer of "No". But then I thought about it. Does everyone decorate four trees? Maybe we are a little out there for Christmas too. And every year we set up one real tree. There's nothing like the smell and the memories. I'm not sure where the tree is grown, but Thank you Oregon for your work on the crops in this area. I would love to watch a harvest sometime. Living in Maine, we took a sled out to a co-workers farm and cut our own during a snowfall. A real Hallmark moment.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I do love a real tree - I'm with you Scareme - there is nothing like the smell. There is nothing like the mess and the joys of bringing in nice big spider either......... LOL We are going for the artificial tree this year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Of a few things that I like about Christmas is looking for that special tree. Hubby and I go to a tree farm, tag it, and go back a couple weeks later to cut it down. Because the tree is freshly cut, there is not much of a smell (that's where Yankee Candle comes to the rescue) or a lot of needles to clean up. I enjoy putting on the holiday music, getting out the ornaments (which hold a lot of good memories), and decorating it while having a glass of wine.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Here's one example of tree harvesting in Oregon mostly using helicopters for bringing the trees from the field......

*__*








*_


----------

